# Rainy days...



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2011)

Is it my imagination or did the vile weather this weekend result in the posting of only a few reports? Now that brings me here to an inevitable question - and I suppose I may risk the wrath of the moderators for asking this but hey! it can only end up in the pit so here goes - given that the rain forces walkers and general ner do wells and assorted chavlets to stay at home so that their fabulous boufant hair styles don't get damaged... 

And given that the rain discourages security from venturing out of their little huts...

And fogs up CCTV lenses... well I'm sure you can see where I'm going with this! 

Any comments? 

Polite ones preferably?


----------



## krela (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't mind the rain, it makes no difference when you're underground. 

It can fog up camera lenses sometimes as well as cctv lenses tho, which is the only downside in my mind.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't mind working with rain either just it can add another hazard to deal with.

Think it also depends what sort of site you're visiting.

It is good for covering up some of those usual urbex noises that can give you away!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2011)

krela said:


> It can fog up camera lenses sometimes .



I found that whenever we tried to do pix in the tunnels under the Verdun forts they always came out as though there was mist when in fact there was none visible to the eye at the time. And yet moving only a few yards until you're back in the sections of the fort above ground immediately cleared it. And the difference in temperature was minimal so I've never been able to work out why this happens.

Maybe it's some of those spooks... I'll look for "orbs" next time too... *smirks.


----------



## mookster (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been exploring a few times in the pouring rain usually not by choice more the weather turning - I think Fullers Earth last year in the pouring rain was one of the most depressing (and filthy) explores I've had...

Also this happened on a failed trip to a couple of schools in Reading last year...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/5167109393/


----------



## highcannons (Jul 20, 2011)

Rain doesn't put me off, yes camera gets wet but biggest problem is it is dodgy going up the moor - the quaking grass will get you! Anyrate, my glasses steam up  But, it does mean the nosey etc buggers are not around.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2011)

I had an explore in mind for today, but put if off because it's raining! 
Bugger the surveillance...I don't like getting wet and my 35mm SLR doesn't like getting wet either. And trying to take hand-held pics whilst holding a brolly ends up looking like a cross between contortionism and slapstick!


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 20, 2011)

mookster said:


> I think Fullers Earth last year in the pouring rain was one of the most depressing (and filthy) explores I've had...



Funny - every single time I've visited there it's poured down with rain. To my mind it brings the place alive in a way I can't quite explain - the creaking, groaning, sighing and dripping, almost like an old man muttering to himself about the indignity of it all. The place has a weird accoustic and there have been a couple of times I could have sworn I heard voices only to find nothing there. 

In answer to the original question, I like the light and the reflections and some of my best pictures have been taken in wet weather, but getting water all over my lens can really muck up the exteriors. It's also not really very nice getting rained on for half an hour or so whilst trying to find a way into somewhere. 

As to security, I've not noticed a discernable difference except for there being fewer public about. Most of the places I go have no on-site security anyway, Fuller's Earth being a case in point.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> And trying to take hand-held pics whilst holding a brolly ends up looking like a cross between contortionism and slapstick!



See! I rest my case! the brolley says it all, it's a severe case of boufant desecration!  (Just how do you spell boufant anyway?)


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> See! I rest my case! the brolley says it all, it's a severe case of boufant desecration!


It isn't the hairdo that worries me...actually I haven't got a hairdo, just straight hair, lol...but hanging about for hours waiting for my next bus home, and getting tonsilitis in the process. Besides, my specs didn't come with windscreen wipers!


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 20, 2011)

Rain, sun, snow, blizzards if you are devoted to what you do none of it matters. I run in the rain, walk in it, climb hills in the snow and have been to airshows in monsoon conditions. As far as I am concerned if you dont experience the bad you will never appreciate the good. One thing though - I wont ride a motorcycle in the wet, that really isn't fun !!


----------



## kathyms (Jul 20, 2011)

*rain*

i must admit rain doesnt bother me as such because i can sit in the car and let the boys get wet. i take a beany hat when i remember cos i do hate getting my hair wet or it goes curley.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't mind riding a motorcycle in the rain, I've done it loads of times, but mowing the grass is a bit risky.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 20, 2011)

*grass*

you mow the grass at urbex sites keeping them tidy lol.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2011)

kathyms said:


> you mow the grass at urbex sites keeping them tidy lol.


LOL! That's to prevent your legs from getting wet.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2011)

kathyms said:


> you mow the grass at urbex sites keeping them tidy lol.



They do at St. Josephs... the lawns there are in better nick than mine!


----------



## kathyms (Jul 20, 2011)

*wet legs lol*



Foxylady said:


> LOL! That's to prevent your legs from getting wet.



nothing worse than getting wet legs lol.


----------



## Incognito (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't mind the rain for a local explore but getting soaked then driving onto another explore or even a long drive home is a pain. Did an explore monday and it was hammering it down, had to go through a field of corn upto my waist which really didn't help....my shoes are still wet lol


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not advisable to attempt anything less than a walk in entrance where chalk is involved !!! If your going to Dover and its raining then youre probably gonna die !!!!
Hope its not raining over the August Bank Holiday


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm glad i dont use SLR camera's with big lense's for my photography for such weather.. Walking in the rain doesn't bother me in general.. But perhaps waiting for a bus, train etc.. 

Sometimes pictures turn out better when raining..  even snow


----------



## highcannons (Jul 20, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> I had an explore in mind for today, but put if off because it's raining!
> Bugger the surveillance...I don't like getting wet and my 35mm SLR doesn't like getting wet either. And trying to take hand-held pics whilst holding a brolly ends up looking like a cross between contortionism and slapstick!



Yeah, but imagine the grins on the faces of security if you did!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2011)

highcannons said:


> Yeah, but imagine the grins on the faces of security if you did!


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 20, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Not advisable to attempt anything less than a walk in entrance where chalk is involved !!! If your going to Dover and its raining then youre probably gonna die !!!!
> Hope its not raining over the August Bank Holiday



Chalk in the wet - recipe for disaster !!!! Almost need you crampons. Did you know it takes 30 years for 1mm of chalk to form ???


----------

